# Looking for a watch box to lay watches flat



## whachudoin

Hello,

I need a recommendation for a watch box with the following criteria only:

1) See through glass top
2) Able to lay the watches flat
3) Accommodate 5 or more watches
4) Under $30 USD

Thank you!


----------



## Guest

Ebay is full of them but (always) above 30 bucks, sorry.


----------



## dbluefish

Just curious? Don't you own any bracelet/watch combos? Are you going to take out pins and put them back to store the watch or put it back on your wrist? If you only own straps i can see it but then they have to be really specual straps or what's the point of looking at them?

Just my thoughts but the 'bay is the place, just go up a little in price.

paul:-s


----------



## whachudoin

Actually most of my watches are on strap. The reason for the glass is my Eco-drives need light. The reason for wanting to lay them flat is laziness; I don't want to take the watch off and then buckle it again for storage. I just want to take it off and lay it down. 

I will check ebay but I was really looking for an online store. Thanks though for replying.


----------



## DitchGreen

whachudoin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need a recommendation for a watch box with the following criteria only:
> 
> 1) See through glass top
> 2) Able to lay the watches flat
> 3) Accommodate 5 or more watches
> 4) Under $30 USD
> 
> Thank you!


I'm curious to know if you ever found storage that met your requirements? I've been looking for lay-flat storage for watches on leather straps only. Like you, I find the idea of undoing a watch buckle in order to do it up again around a pillow unappealing. Also, like you, I can't find anything that fits the bill.


----------



## whachudoin

I never found one, so I went with the regular box with pillows. I've gotten used to closing the clasp or doing the buckle though.


----------



## pajamas

Here's mine


----------



## mark1958

What is the brand of this watch box?


pajamas said:


> Here's mine
> 
> View attachment 1152442


----------



## pajamas

mark1958 said:


> What is the brand of this watch box?


Look for spectacle display box like this - http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=281129871680&index=4&nav=WATCHING&nid=09705807160


----------



## mark1958

I saw that one doing a search.. it is about 1.5 in too large to fit in the space i want to store it in



pajamas said:


> Look for spectacle display box like this - http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=281129871680&index=4&nav=WATCHING&nid=09705807160


----------



## pajamas

mine is • Size (Close): 362 x 206 x 85 mm


----------



## mark1958

The one online states 15 in... which is a little larger than yours


----------



## Nokie

You might also consider a watch "roll case", which rolls up but allows the watches to be stored flat as an alternative, if you are not finding what you want.


----------



## mark1958

I ended up ordering two of these albeit from another vendor. Will see how they work out
Wolf Designs 317793 Stackables Small Deep Tray | eBay


Nokie said:


> You might also consider a watch "roll case", which rolls up but allows the watches to be stored flat as an alternative, if you are not finding what you want.


----------



## robert01

Under 30 dollar it is quite difficult to find the watchbox that you specified. You need to spent $30-$40 to meet your satisfaction.


----------



## xzqt

I have this excess storage, a 36 watches storage briefcase.
But available only local due to difficulty in intl shipping.


----------

